# 60cm Shallow Wabi-Kusa



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi All, 

A new project Wind in the willows 

Shallow tank with Wabi-Kusa plants that I have been growing and adapting to emersed growth and room temp 
The plants have been put in little holes or just sitting on the wood with some planting at the back in the gravel 
I have tied willow branches to a couple of the DW branches with the bottoms of the branches in the water 

Tank 60x 30x 19.5 cm
Lights One 30w 6500k garden flood light 
Internal filter Got it with a 30 cm Cube ?? 
Hardscape 5 pieces od DW
Substrate Tropica, topped with mixed sizes of gravel and some river stones 

Plants Ho will have to do a list but lots


----------



## Halley (18 Apr 2016)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Apr 2016)

vey nice indeed. got to see it for my self. plants and hardscape is amazing. giant frogbit looks like a water lily btw hahaha great one roy. keep it up

cheeers
ryan


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Apr 2016)

Looks great...taking the art form to new heights


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi DW Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi Bloskas, Thank you


----------



## Nelson (18 Apr 2016)

Fantastic Roy .
You're becoming a really bad influence .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi Hogan Thank You


----------



## Berlioz (18 Apr 2016)

Looks awesome, Roy!  I really must get myself a small shallow tank, I really miss the little riparium type thing I had running. 

Any plans for livestock?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Berlioz said:


> Looks awesome, Roy!  I really must get myself a small shallow tank, I really miss the little riparium type thing I had running.
> 
> Any plans for livestock?



Hi Berlioz, Thank You  Go for it get a Shallow there great fun as you know for Riparium  the plants look fab Well I don't keep live stock not even shrimp plants are my thing  Saying that some Stickle backs would look cool


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi Hyoscine, Wisey, Edwink, Tim, Manu Thank you all


----------



## tim (18 Apr 2016)

Superb scape Roy, the willow branches should root well shouldn't they ? You may have a sideline selling starter bonsai trees  subscribed to this one


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

tim said:


> Superb scape Roy, the willow branches should root well shouldn't they ? You may have a sideline selling starter bonsai trees  subscribed to this one



Hi Tim, Thank you  The Willow The first leaves have died back the branches are now sending out new roots after 2 weeks and new leaf buds are forming on the branches cool. I have done this before years ago to take nitrates out the water

So thought it would look cool on the DW more photos coming soon


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi Gareth, Thank You


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Apr 2016)

Cant add anything so


----------



## zozo (19 Apr 2016)

Hi Roy again stunning  can't wait to see this grow..  Got one question tho.. Why not a small HOB filter instead with a nice fern in it?..


----------



## Mark Livermore (19 Apr 2016)

Roy, looks great, i agree with Marcel though HOB with a fern or lily or some such?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2016)

zozo said:


> Hi Roy again stunning  can't wait to see this grow..  Got one question tho.. Why not a small HOB filter instead with a nice fern in it?..



Hi Marcel, Thank you  The Wife does not like the sound of running water  So had to go with a small internal filter. It was part of the bargain when she let me have another tank in the front room


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2016)

Mark Livermore said:


> Roy, looks great, i agree with Marcel though HOB with a fern or lily or some such?



Hi Mark, Thank You  Hob is a no go  As I said to Marcel in the reply above


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2016)

Hi All, This has now been running 2 weeks all growing in well some photos


----------



## Halley (19 Apr 2016)

Very nice - I really think emersed tanks are the future - alot less maintenance with fully accessible c02 for the plants and a lot less equipment needed! Also beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (19 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Marcel, Thank you  The Wife does not like the sound of running water  So had to go with a small internal filter. It was part of the bargain when she let me have another tank in the front room



Some times we have to make consesions even more when it consernes the misses.  But just for the record..  I'm running one of these.. The smallest in trade.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Fi...695dbfc&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=201561807853
on my 40x25x25 plant bin tank, it hangs deep enough to fill the tank 2,5 cm bellow the top edge and the overflow toughes the water surface. I do not hear any splashing nor running water sounds, not even in front of the tank. It already runs a year, without trouble. So if you ever want to try to convince your sweetheart, $7.50 might be worth a shot. Can't loose much.. 

I wanna try 2 of these on my next project and grow some plants in them.

Anyway, tank looks awsome, enough to see to distract your eye away from the internal.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Apr 2016)

Hi All, After the leaves died off on the willow. 2 weeks later fresh growth is just starting 





And some more flowers


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Apr 2016)

Wow that's really going great guns already. 
What kind of willow is it Roy?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Apr 2016)

Hi Troi Thank You  Just a willow growing by a river. I cut off the longer hanging branches.
It sends out roots really quick from the submerged bit. Then new leaves.

If it looks like what I have in my minds eye it will look quite cool


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Apr 2016)

Troi said:


> Wow that's really going great guns already.
> What kind of willow is it Roy?


 Sorry forgot to press Quote button  reply above


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Apr 2016)

OK...it's pretty vigorous stuff.
When I was a kid my dad once used what he thought were dead willow poles for his runner beans.
They quickly took root, grew leaves, and if he'd left them would have overtaken his allotment

P.S. I think John Wyndham had willow in mind when he wrote The Day of the Triffids.


----------



## Nelson (20 Apr 2016)

Beautiful Roy.Only wish I had more room .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2016)

Hi Wisey, Dan, Thank You


----------



## Eduard18 (21 Apr 2016)

Very nice indeed 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (22 Apr 2016)

Oh this makes me want to try emersed growth! I wonder if I could do something outside as have plenty of tanks but at my limit inside new house :-/ . The big tank would look awesome with emersed growth but evaporation would be terrible. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Oh this makes me want to try emersed growth! I wonder if I could do something outside as have plenty of tanks but at my limit inside new house :-/ . The big tank would look awesome with emersed growth but evaporation would be terrible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Hi Idcgroomer, Great idea give it a go


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Apr 2016)

Hi Sarpijk, Thank you


----------



## Lindy (22 Apr 2016)

Is you profile pic from The Lawnmower man?


----------



## Ryan Young (22 Apr 2016)

African Dwarf Frogs would look awesome in this  
Probably quite unrealistic though


----------



## Ryan Young (22 Apr 2016)

They also tolerate colder water right?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Is you profile pic from The Lawnmower man?



No Star trek The motion picture 1979


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Apr 2016)

Ryan Young said:


> African Dwarf Frogs would look awesome in this
> Probably quite unrealistic though



Hi Ryan, Thank You  True they would look cool. As you said Unrealistic 

Not sure on the temp others will know more.


----------



## Lindy (23 Apr 2016)

That's a relief, The lawnmower man was a dreadful film.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (23 Apr 2016)

Yeah, looks awesome without anyway great work! Will the willow survive or eventually die off?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> That's a relief, The lawnmower man was a dreadful film.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yes it was Dreadful


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Apr 2016)

Ryan Young said:


> Yeah, looks awesome without anyway great work! Will the willow survive or eventually die off?




Hi  Ryan, It should last until winter comes then it will go into winter dormant mode, The tank will be rescaped by then


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Apr 2016)

Hi Gill Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Apr 2016)

Hi Berlioz, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Apr 2016)

Hi Sciencefiction Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Apr 2016)

Hi All , More Photos  The willow is starting to regrow


----------



## Nelson (24 Apr 2016)

Love it Roy .
Think I need one of these in my life.I hate you .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Apr 2016)

Hi BBogdan, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Apr 2016)

Nelson said:


> Love it Roy .
> Think I need one of these in my life.I hate you .



Hi Neil Thank You  Does that mean our love affair is over


----------



## Nelson (24 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Does that mean our love affair is over


.I reckon so...............


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Apr 2016)

Hi Manu, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Apr 2016)

Hi Tim Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Apr 2016)

Hi Matt, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Apr 2016)

Hi Berlioz, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Apr 2016)

Hi Wisey and Sarpijk Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Apr 2016)

Hi All, A Video  Just click the photo


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Apr 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Apr 2016)

Hi Tim Thank you


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 Apr 2016)

too much like and thumb up for you hahaha

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Apr 2016)

legytt said:


> too much like and thumb up for you hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk




 Hi Ryan ,--


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 May 2016)

Hi Reble Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 May 2016)

Hi Hoggie, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 May 2016)

Hi Matt, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 May 2016)

Hi All,  The willow and planting are coming along nicely  Think its time to add some taller flowering plants to the back


----------



## Nelson (15 May 2016)

Stunning Roy .Some tall plants at the back will look great.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 May 2016)

Hi Kezzab, Hogan, Thank you


----------



## Cor (15 May 2016)

you always make stunning litlle treasures Roy


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 May 2016)

Awesome Roy...really clean and healthy, and good to see the willow is really behaving itself as well.


----------



## tim (16 May 2016)

It's looking fantastic very tempted to try the same thing with the willow, love it Roy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 May 2016)

Hi Gill, AnhBui, Thank you


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 May 2016)

just amazing again roy. i see the willow is growing. it take time for it to grow mine hot no roots yet 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 May 2016)

legytt said:


> just amazing again roy. i see the willow is growing. it take time for it to grow mine hot no roots yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk




Hi Ryan Thank You  The willow will take a few weeks to start rooting. Sometimes it fails to root just discard these and cut some new ones


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 May 2016)

Hi Rebel. Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 May 2016)

Hi Aqua, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 May 2016)

Hi DW, Thank You


----------



## Berlioz (18 May 2016)

It's looking fantastic, Roy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 May 2016)

EdwinK, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi All, added 7 sticklebacks and a neon from the Grandsons tank  getting a bit of algae in this one as the lights are on for 12 hours a day but apart from that all going well 

some photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi Marcel, Thank you


----------



## zozo (5 Jul 2016)

Wow! This developed realy nicely..  I see you managed to find some Aeschynomene fluitans too.. That's looks realy great..  I had a lot of die off in my AF and do not have much left, it realy is a very sensitive plant.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

zozo said:


> Wow! This developed realy nicely..  I see you managed to find some Aeschynomene fluitans too.. That's looks realy great..  I had a lot of die off in my AF and do not have much left, it realy is a very sensitive plant.




Hi Marcel, Thank you  The AF I was lucky popped into the LFS to get some Daphnia for the sticklebacks and Dan who works there said that had some in  its been in the tank about 2 weeks and seems to be settling in . We will see. Sorry to hear yours did not do well. If mine takes off I will send you some


----------



## zozo (5 Jul 2016)

I still have some AF left, which seems to do fine.. But i bought a 30 cm stem and 2/3 of shed all its leaves and the stem just melted away, maybe it doesn't like soft water or sudden changes.. That's the only thing i can think off, for the rest it should have all it needs.. In the low tech al died realy soon, in the high tech it's still alive, but not realy happy it seems. I hope yours takes off, it is a very beatifull plant..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

zozo said:


> I still have some AF left, which seems to do fine.. But i bought a 30 cm stem and 2/3 of shed all its leaves and the stem just melted away, maybe it doesn't like soft water or sudden changes.. That's the only thing i can think off, for the rest it should have all it needs.. In the low tech al died realy soon, in the high tech it's still alive, but not realy happy it seems. I hope yours takes off, it is a very beatifull plant..




Hi Marcel, As you know I have hard water and in this tank I only fert once a week.So we will see how it go's. Hope the rest of your AF takes off mate as you said its a beautiful plant 

One thing that's strange When I leave the lights on longer than 12 hours for photos at night AF go's to sleep ? This happens after 14 hours of light  I my other plants stay awake if the lights are left on.


----------



## zozo (5 Jul 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Marcel, As you know I have hard water and in this tank I only fert once a week.So we will see how it go's. Hope the rest of your AF takes off mate as you said its a beautiful plant
> 
> One thing that's strange When I leave the lights on longer than 12 hours for photos at night AF go's to sleep ? This happens after 14 hours of light  I my other plants stay awake if the lights are left on.



Yes it is very light sensitive and folds its leaves when light goes down.. Also when its touched it folds its leaves.. I yet didn't play with lights duration, also din't take pictures at night for a long time so didn't leave the lights on.. I give it try and see what it does.. Maybe it has some biological clock, how is that called again Carcadian Rythme?..

Ive noticed in the past with a mimosa, this plants is very simular and it closed it leaves when daylight got less it didn't even react on artificial light.. There probably also is something (spectrum) in the daylight, some artificial lights can not produce. I have no idea, just a guess. My tank with the AF also stands in a room with 2 windows getting indirect daylight...


----------



## Nelson (5 Jul 2016)

That's amazing Roy .Do you know if they have any more Aeschynomene fluitans ?.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

zozo said:


> Yes it is very light sensitive and folds its leaves when light goes down.. Also when its touched it folds its leaves.. I yet didn't play with lights duration, also din't take pictures at night for a long time so didn't leave the lights on.. I give it try and see what it does.. Maybe it has some biological clock, how is that called again Carcadian Rythme?..
> 
> Ive noticed in the past with a mimosa, this plants is very simular and it closed it leaves when daylight got less it didn't even react on artificial light.. There probably also is something (spectrum) in the daylight, some artificial lights can not produce. I have no idea, just a guess. My tank with the AF also stands in a room with 2 windows getting indirect daylight...




Hi Marcel, Could be circadian rhythm and mine folds up when touched as well my AF gets indirect sunlight from one window. Strange things plants


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> That's amazing Roy .Do you know if they have any more Aeschynomene fluitans ?.




Hi Neil,Thank you. I will check to see if they have more AF I know they only had 4 stems 2 weeks ago. Will let you know if they have more would you like me to get you some. Its £10 for a stem about 30cm long


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi Tim Thank you


----------



## tim (5 Jul 2016)

Looking absolutely stunning Roy, love the stickle backs, superb scape mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (5 Jul 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> would you like me to get you some. Its £10 for a stem about 30cm long


Yes please .


----------



## zozo (5 Jul 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> my AF gets indirect sunlight from one window


Then maybe you have to test it with a day without any tank lights and see when it opens and closes again.. It might be it reacts rather to the daylight than the tank light.. 
I know Mimosa Pudica does, didn't think of it to see if AF does the same, i gues it does.. Btw for the people intrested there also is a Water Mimosa - *Neptunia oleracea*
Has a different flower, but rest is simular.. So if AF is not available NO might be another option to go for.. Without flower the difference is hardly noticable. Not yet found the NO, but also yet didn't realy searched or asked..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> Yes please .



Hi Neil, Will pick you up a piece tomorrow they had new stock in


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi Tisho, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi All, Short Video


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (5 Jul 2016)

Awesome setup, love the willow.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Awesome setup, love the willow.



Hi Alexander, Thank you


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Jul 2016)

Nice video...good to see the willow idea worked well, and to see the sticklebacks in action...that takes me way back


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Jul 2016)

Inspirational How the Neon get along with the tiddlers?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2016)

Hi Dw , Paraguay, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2016)

Hi BigTom, Thank you


----------



## zozo (6 Jul 2016)

Indeed that Willow realy makes it so much more natural.. Looking realy stunning.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> Yes please .




Pm sent mate


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Jul 2016)

Hi EdwinK, Thank You


----------



## SeanOB (23 Aug 2016)

this set up is amazing! great info about the mimosa, and the water variety. It grows all over our rugby pitches back home and is very spikey 
which plant is it thats giving such consistent little flowers below? :




Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, After the leaves died off on the willow. 2 weeks later fresh growth is just starting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zozo (23 Aug 2016)

It indeed is amazing.. And you gave your own answer.. 


> Hi All, After the leaves died off on the willow. 2 weeks later fresh growth is just starting


Willow (tree)..  Which one excactly i do not know.


----------



## SeanOB (23 Aug 2016)

zozo said:


> It indeed is amazing.. And you gave your own answer..
> 
> Willow (tree)..  Which one excactly i do not know.



oops, I only ment to quote for the last picture in that post. Its a stem plant that has narrow dark leaves, but is planted in the substrate


----------



## zozo (24 Aug 2016)

Oh i mist that one..  Looks like a Hygrophilia, could be a lancea..


----------



## SeanOB (25 Aug 2016)

zozo said:


> Oh i mist that one..  Looks like a Hygrophilia, could be a lancea..



that looks right, thank you!


----------



## Eduard18 (27 Aug 2016)

Just saw the video ; AMAZING SETUP ! I absolutely love the emerse growth you have achieved ! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

Hi Sean , Eduard Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

SeanOB said:


> this set up is amazing! great info about the mimosa, and the water variety. It grows all over our rugby pitches back home and is very spikey
> which plant is it thats giving such consistent little flowers below? :




Hi Sean, Thank you  The plant is Hygrophila 'Araguaia  it flowers freely


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

Hi All This project has come to an end went on holiday and things got out of hand  Stickelbacks were moved to my friends mums pond the Neon went into there tank with there Neon's before I left plus I turned the filter off 

It looks shocking Last photos  Now on to the next project


----------



## CooKieS (13 Sep 2016)

Wild but healthy!


----------



## SeanOB (13 Sep 2016)

that willow tree is loving life in there! would be sad to see this dismantled , are you going for a full rescape?


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> It looks shocking Last photos


I don't know I kinda like it...but I suppose if you left it any longer you'd have to hack your way in to the living room


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Sep 2016)

SeanOB said:


> that willow tree is loving life in there! would be sad to see this dismantled , are you going for a full rescape?



Hi Sean, Thank you. All Scapes come to an end  Yes it will be a total rescape. Maybe a rock scape this time ..??


----------



## SeanOB (14 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Sean, Thank you. All Scapes come to an end  Yes it will be a total rescape. Maybe a rock scape this time ..??


looking forward to it!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Oct 2016)

Hi All, Was Stripping this one down at the W/end and would you believe it the  Pogostemon stellatus rubra had flowered


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Oct 2016)

Hi, Neil , Alex , Tim  Thank you  Just when you thought it was all over. Nature comes up with a little stunner


----------



## dw1305 (24 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





Greenfinger2 said:


> would you believe it the Pogostemon stellatus rubra had flowered


Nice.

I don't think it is _Pogostemon, _they have a purple spike of flowers. The flower looks like Lythraceae, so _Rotala_ would be most likely?

cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet (25 Oct 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Nice.
> 
> I don't think it is _Pogostemon, _they have a purple spike of flowers. The flower looks like Lythraceae, so _Rotala_ would be most likely?
> 
> cheers Darrel


Completely agree, it is a Lythraceae and I would bet for Nesaea crassicaulis, at least these flowers and stems look very similar to the ones I have seen on emersed Nesaea in my LFS. 

Jordi


----------



## dw1305 (25 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





parotet said:


> I would bet for Nesaea crassicauli


I've just googled _Nesaea, _and I'm sure Jordi is right. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (25 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 
There is a good flowering _Nesaea_ photo in <"Flowers of Aquatic plants">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Oct 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> There is a good flowering _Nesaea_ photo in <"Flowers of Aquatic plants">.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hi Jordi, Darrel, Thank you both for the feed back  Ho no not another wrong name I ordered the plant from Aqua Essentials on 8/5/2015 it had a name tag of Pogostemon stellatus rubra in the pot. It was a special not often seen plant. I just looked they no longer stock it.

One old photo without the flower


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Jack,  Thank You


----------



## dw1305 (25 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





Greenfinger2 said:


> Ho no not another wrong name....I ordered the plant from Aqua Essentials on 8/5/2015 it had a name tag of Pogostemon stellatus rubra in the pot. It was a special not often seen plant.


 Unfortunate. 





Greenfinger2 said:


> One old photo without the flower


It looks fantastic.

A lot of plants are vegetatively pretty similar, so it isn't as easy to differentiate between them.

It is much easier to ID plants when they are flowering, because you can exclude a lot of the options based on the flower architecture.

I didn't know what plant Roy's flowers came from, but because the flower had four petals, and because those petals emerge from the rim of the calyx, it was very likely to be from the family <"Lythraceae">. 

The genus _Pogostemon_ belongs to the family <"Lamiaceae">, which means that, even if it had single flowers in the leaf axils, they would be tubular and zygomorphic.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Oct 2016)

Hi Darrel, Thank you for you info 

Will  Pm Aqua Essentials and let them know. Not there fault. Never mind its been wonderful plant to grow and admire. I have a few cuttings to now grow on


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Oct 2016)

Hi All, Update, Pm Aqua E. Richard replied   They got that plant from Aquaflora there the only ones that stock Pogostemon stellatus rubra .

So will Email Aquaflora And see what they say


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Oct 2016)

Hi Thank you all for the info  Well it looks like a lot of plants are missed named until they flower 

 And Thank You for the likes on the flower and plant photo All


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Nov 2016)

Hi Steve, Thank you  Nice to see you back


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Nov 2016)

Hi Zgm ,Cosmin, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Nov 2016)

Hi Alex, Thank you


----------



## PARAGUAY (27 Nov 2016)

Great project Roy,learned a lot myself from this


----------

